# New Machine, New Bean Recommendations Please



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, I've been using a Classic for the last year and imminently upgrading to Sage DB. I have a 65E and the first beans I tried were Jampit, probably not a good idea TBH and didn't like the dark roast too much, but it was early days and I hope my palate has developed somewhat since. Have now had a couple of kilos of Rave Signature, some Italian Job (didn't get on well with) and a few assorted smaller bags from Rave to try out.

I'm pretty sure I'd like to stick within the general band of medium roast, maybe a touch towards dark. I tend towards nut/caramel/chocolate rather than fruits etc, but I'm open to suggestions. I just want something super tasty that even my philistine friends will appreciate and make them understand how irrelevant the Costa/SB/Nero debate is.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya mate, sounds like medium/dark roast is the way to go.

Rave are a great place to start, here are a couple of others to try out..

Union Revelation/Foundation Blends

Allpress Redchurch Blend

Extract Original

James Gourmet Formula 6

Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes

Rave Warrawee/Signature/Jagong Village

Hasbean Jailbreak/Blake (probably Gary can recommend some good SO's too)

Hope that helps


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd also add that assuming you were getting your Jampit from Coffee Compass if you ring them and speak to Richard he is always super helpful and will offer to roast a bean at a different profile for you if asked, for example he has done both lighter and darker versions of some of his standard roasts for a particular bean. Ask him for a medium roast of his Caravanserai blend for example, I keep going back for more of his Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural it has fruit and caramel flavours as a hit of a boozy Tarte Tatin made with mixed fruits and not a massive amount of acidity.


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

Richard is indeed extremely helpful.

I must have tried a dozen Coffee Compass coffees so far and my favourites so far are Sweet Bourbon and Mexican Finca La Copalita (both for espresso; the former is amazingly consistent, the latter a little more of a challenge with a great black forest gateau hit), plus the Ethiopian Dumerso Natural and the Niacarguan El Paraiso Natural (for the Clever Coffee Dripper). The Ethipian has a wild, mango-like flavour which is odd but addictive.

Charlie - have you tried the Ethiopian Cherry red as a medium or dark roast? I'm more inclined towards medium roasts generally, but Richard recommended this as a dark.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Edwin said:


> Richard is indeed extremely helpful.
> 
> I must have tried a dozen Coffee Compass coffees so far and my favourites so far are Sweet Bourbon and Mexican Finca La Copalita (both for espresso; the former is amazingly consistent, the latter a little more of a challenge with a great black forest gateau hit), plus the Ethiopian Dumerso Natural and the Niacarguan El Paraiso Natural (for the Clever Coffee Dripper). The Ethipian has a wild, mango-like flavour which is odd but addictive.
> 
> Charlie - have you tried the Ethiopian Cherry red as a medium or dark roast? I'm more inclined towards medium roasts generally, but Richard recommended this as a dark.


I've had both roasts of it and like both in different ways, I've currently got 750g of the medium roast resting as I fancied a change before the next DSOL lot and got 500g of the new Sulawesi Kalossi Grade 1 that's just arrived, I think he started on the Dark roast of the Cherry Red after I wanted to try it darker a while ago.

Sean , don't forget you now have a PID on your machine and some darker roasts make better coffee extracted at lower temperatures to get rid of bitterness try 91-92 as your shot temp or maybe even 89 depending on your personal tastes.


----------

